# 2008 rogue S issues with battery light and brake light when stuck in traffic



## Chris442 (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi, 

I just bought this car. It has 168044km and there is this issue when I am stuck in traffic where those two light come on.

The alternator is new.

What sensor is causing this.








I was parked with transmission on parking position and the lights were off. I put it in drive while holding the brake and they came on within a minute.


----------



## Chris442 (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm pretty sure it has something to do with rpm being low


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Does the light go out when you're dribing, say 35 mph?


----------



## Chris442 (Nov 13, 2019)

Yes. After a little while


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

I would say your alternator isn't spinning fast enough from a loose / worn serpentine belt or tensioner.


----------



## Chris442 (Nov 13, 2019)

I will take a look. Thanks


----------



## Chris442 (Nov 13, 2019)

The belt is not worn. Seems like it's new and the tensioner is fixed. I took a look and the alternator spins as fast as the belt goes.


----------



## Chris442 (Nov 13, 2019)

I didn't test the voltage output yet. I will give the readings soon.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Any auto parts store will put a meter m it for you and determine if it's putting out correct volts / amps


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Chris442 said:


> I didn't test the voltage output yet. I will give the readings soon.


A properly working charging system puts out about 13.2 to 15.0 volts, but this is a general spec, and the factory service manual should be referenced for the correct charging system voltage specifications for a particular vehicle. A battery should have a static charge of 12.2-12.6 volts. If a battery is not good, the charging system may not be able to charge properly. If a vehicle is not charging properly and the battery is good and the warning lamp illuminates, then the next thing to check is to make sure the circuit between the battery positive post, or fusible link, to the connection in back of the alternator is good. 

If you need to replace the alternator, always replace with new or reman'd Nissan OEM components; aftermarket components generally don't last long, don't work right and many times are DOA.


----------

